# Discount code for Camskill.co.uk??



## a6l3i (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi folks,

Is there any discount code for Camskill.co.uk?

I want to compare prices and order G220-v2 and DAS6-Pro polishers and some CG Hexlogic pads.

Thx


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

im sure there is for them, why two DA's though?...


----------



## a6l3i (Nov 4, 2011)

I just want to compare their prices, then order one 
Any comments?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Euro car parts with a 25% code is one of the cheapest for the g220v2

But what you comparing them on? Price wise the das 6 will win.


----------



## a6l3i (Nov 4, 2011)

the base price of Euro car for G220 V2 is 210 £ and even with 25% discount it would be *157.4 £*.

while *Camskill's base price is 149* (link).
I just want to know which discount code should i enter in checkout page for less price? :thumb:

regarding following topics, I'm thinking twice between DAS6 and G220V2:

DAS6 Pro bogging down - advice please 
CYC/Kestrel DAS6-Pro" or "G220V2" or "Krauss DB-5800-S

Unfortunately, i didn't achieve any technical conclusion. But if i be able to find good price for G220V2, I'll go for it.


----------

